# Feel Free Lure



## roge (Jun 22, 2013)

Has anyone had any experience with these? - i think they look good for chasing bream and trout,but would love to hear other opinions.
R


----------



## AlanH (Jun 28, 2014)

Aren't they just fresh on the market? Look pretty good and comfy.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Just had a look at the specs. They're short, fat and heavy. Look like they'd be a pig to paddle, but enjoyable to fish from once you reach your destination.


----------



## Bradv (Jan 14, 2013)

Content removed to prevent monetization of that given freely and solely for community benefit - sorry :-(


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I had a moken 10 lite for a month or two before deciding I was not going to use it,

paddles very well for no rudder, tracks straight, stable as, no speed machine but you do not paddle around in circles and that is pretty important, I used it in moreton bay a couple times, would recommend.

mates have had moken fullsize kayaks, you need two man lifts for them they are very heavy, they are built for punishment though will last a long time.


----------



## roge (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks for the replies folks.I will have a look at the Moken Lite.My first yak was a feel free move- although it was slow,it was well made and very stable perfect for a noob!


----------

